# The Price Is Right



## LucknowKen (Oct 15, 2016)

This ad was on Kijiji.
I have been shopping for a mill.....
(from the listing)
Price: Free
Milling machine purchased for use on car renovation. Project completed. 
Mill converted to 220 Volt operation 
Mechanically mill is in good condition


----------



## tweinke (Oct 15, 2016)

Is it loaded up and on the way home yet?


----------



## HBilly1022 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lucky for you I'm on the other side of the country, lol. Apparently your forum name is correct.

Around here that would likely list for $4,000.


----------



## brino (Oct 15, 2016)

Ken,

You should call immediately and offer a "holding fee".

Go man go!

-brino


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 15, 2016)

Do you own it yet ????

 "Billy G"


----------



## tweinke (Oct 15, 2016)

Being there has been no response from Ken I might have to gas up the truck and see if I can score a mill.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 15, 2016)

He is probably dragging it home right now


----------



## HBilly1022 (Oct 15, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> He is probably dragging it home right now



Or trying to figure out how to load it in his truck.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 15, 2016)

A couple strong guys would not be much help with that one would they ? The logistics of a move like that would probably take a couple days.


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 16, 2016)

I posted that mill for THM members. I am looking for a mill but i have learned from this forum that as i get older,
heavy machines become harder to work on. 
I am already to the point where even working on my little South bend lathes wears me out.
I hope that some one here hauled it to their shop.
lk


----------

